# Der Festivalthread



## Redbull0329 (1. Juni 2013)

Mir ist aufgefallen dass wir keinen Thread für die Festivalgänger unter uns haben! Das muss ich doch glatt mal ändern 

Hier könnt ihr eure Festivalerfahrungen posten, wo ihr dieses Jahr hingeht und was ihr davon erwartet.

Ich persönlich wäre ja gerne nach Tomorrowland gefahren, aber obwohl wir uns zu fünft an die Rechner gesetzt haben hat keiner von uns Tickets gekriegt - die waren nach 20 Minuten weg 

Stattdessen wird mein erster Festivalsommer aus Ein-Tages Festivals bestehen: World Music Dome, Ruhr in Love und zum MTV Mobile Beats. 

Bin gespannt wie es bei euch so aussieht - war einer schonmal auf einem von den großen elekronischen Festivals?


----------



## Laudian (1. Juni 2013)

Sry, aber was sind EDM Festivals ?

Ich war bisher bei Wochenend Fetsivals verschiedenster Preisklassen, und die mittelgroßen fand ich bisher am besten, in dem Fall Deichbrand. Rock am Ring war für das Geld eine riesige Enttäuschung, es war so unglaublich voll dass man einige der Headliner nichtmal zu Gesicht bekommen hat.

Ich gehe auf Festivals allerdings auch wegen der Musik, die meisten haben dafür ja andere Gründe


----------



## Redbull0329 (1. Juni 2013)

*E*lectronic *D*ance *Music* 
Habs oben mal verständlicher geschrieben

Die großen Rockfestivals wären mir auch zu überfüllt, die elektronischen haben ja mehrere Bühnen (z.T. mehr als 20) auf die sich der Ansturm auf verschiedene DJs verteilt


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (1. Juni 2013)

ultra music festival miami


----------



## timbo01 (2. Juni 2013)

Ich war noch nie auf nem Festival, würde dieses Jahr aber gerne aufs Pumpkin [ PUMPKIN Germany - PUMPKIN Germany ] gehn und nächstes Jahr aufn Easter Rave [ Easterrave 2013 - Don't look back! ]


----------



## mnb93 (2. Juni 2013)

2013 bin ich auf dem Deichbrand und beim Hurricane. Bei letzterem bin ich eigentlich jedes Jahr^^


----------



## Laudian (2. Juni 2013)

Ich hab auch lange überlegt wieder zum Deichbrand zu gehen dieses Jahr, fand das Lineup aber doch nicht überzeugend genug. In Flames, Emil Bulls und H-Blockx würde ich gerne sehen, Casper soll ja auch echt gut sein... Aber Tote Hosen und Sportfreunde Stiller sind mal absolut nicht mein Fall, und der Rest ist auch so "wischi waschi" finde ich, kein vergleich zum Lineup 2011, da hat das Festival auch trotz strömenden Regen unheimlich viel Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Redbull0329 (2. Juni 2013)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:


> ultra music festival miami


 
Du warst beim Ulta?!   Einmal im Leben will ich da auch hin, was hat der Flug gekostet? 

Freunde von mir sind auch beim Hurricane, auf Deichkind und Parkway Drive hätte ich ja auch mal Bock 

Am 27. Juli ist das Juicy Beats, aber 30€ sind mir irgendwie etwas viel für das Line-Up


----------



## FabiCMR (3. Juni 2013)

dieses jahr bin ich nur Eier mit Speck wird wie jedes jahr lustig ^^


----------



## El-Ahrairah (12. Juni 2013)

@übermir Eier mit Speck - kreativer Name 

Bei mir steht auf jeden Fall an:
Void - Doom Metal im Oberpfälzer Woid 
Fluff Fest in CZ - HC Punk 

Ansonsten noch Ärzte am Chiemsee  Danach mal schaun...


----------



## Redbull0329 (12. Juni 2013)

Was ist denn bitte Doom Metal? Hat das was mit einem indizierten Spiel zu tun? 

Ich bevorzuge ja Thrash und Death Metal 

World Music Dome war übrigens ein sehr geiler Rave, Beweis: (mein erstes Video  )





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JWEEXKE1uD4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El-Ahrairah (13. Juni 2013)

Du kennst Death und Thrash aber Doom Metal nicht?  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sO7VP34n2Ps

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Redbull0329 (14. Juni 2013)

Ist mir zu melancholisch und eintönig. Ich brauch Action


----------



## Westfale_09 (16. Juni 2013)

timbo01 schrieb:


> Ich war noch nie auf nem Festival, würde dieses Jahr aber gerne aufs Pumpkin [ PUMPKIN Germany - PUMPKIN Germany ] gehn und nächstes Jahr aufn Easter Rave [ Easterrave 2013 - Don't look back! ]


 
 Easter Rave kann ich nur empfehlen. Richtig geil und vorallem für jeden Musikgeschmack etwas dabei. Pumpkin steht bei mir dieses Jahr auch auf dem Programm.

Außerdem kommen noch folgende Festivals / Veranstaltungen dazu:

Mega Love Invasion (29.6)
Q-Base (7.9)
Syndicate (5.10)
Pumpkin (31.10)
Army of Hardcore (25.12)


----------



## bobche (19. Juni 2013)

Novarock und Sziget.
Wacken würd mich mal reizen


----------



## Deimos (19. Juni 2013)

Gute Idee, der Thread! 

Bin am Sonntag vom Greenfield Festival in Interlaken zurückgekommen; war ne tolle Sache! Eine herbe Enttäuschung war, dass Ska-P wegen technischen Problemen nur etwa 5 Lieder spielen konnten.
Abgesehen davon waren tolle Acts mit guten Auftritten dabei, wenngleich keine Band gespielt hat, die ich als absolutes Highlight bezeichnen würde - liegt aber eher am persönlichen Geschmack.

Kommendes Wochenende gehts ans Iron Maiden-Konzert im Hallenstadion in Zürich, die Woche darauf ab Donnerstag ans Openair St. Gallen (mein persönliches 10-Jahre-Jubiläum ).
Am Samstag des gleichen Wochenendes spielt Maiden noch in Singen-Aachen in Deutschland, wofür ich ebenfalls noch Tickets habe und dafür das Openair in St. Gallen für SA Abend verlasse, um am SO dann wieder die Ärzte zu sehen .

Die darauffolgende Woche gehts fürs Wochenende in den italienischen Teil der Schweiz, wo Santana am Sonntag beim Moon & Stars-Festival spielt.
Das reicht dann fürs erste auch mal, ggf. gehts dann noch spontan an ein, zwei kleinere Festivals, aber das wars dann eigentlich schon wieder für diesen Sommer.


----------



## MasterFreak (19. Juni 2013)

Westfale_09 schrieb:


> Easter Rave kann ich nur empfehlen. Richtig geil und vorallem für jeden Musikgeschmack etwas dabei. Pumpkin steht bei mir dieses Jahr auch auf dem Programm.
> 
> Außerdem kommen noch folgende Festivals / Veranstaltungen dazu:
> 
> ...



Syndicate kann ich nur jedem empfehlen  2k12 waren es 4 Floors.. ,also für jeden etwas dabei ( Techno, Schranz/Hardtechno, Hardstyle und Hardcore )


----------



## Westfale_09 (19. Juni 2013)

Du kommst doch noch gar nicht auf die Syndicate  

Den Techno District hätte man sich sparen können. Für die härteste Veranstaltung Deutschlands brauch man kein Techno, wenn man Hardcore, Hardstyle Hardtechno hat


----------



## MasterFreak (19. Juni 2013)

@Westfale_09 
Ich war 2012 auf der Syndicate, aber ok....  
Ich fand den Techno District gar nicht mal so schlecht, da es nicht viele Orte gab an denen man mal vom "jumpen" abstand nehmen konnte und sich einfach mal entspannen konnte.


----------



## Westfale_09 (19. Juni 2013)

Ja gut, habe dir den Grund per PN geschickt  

Machst du Hardjump oder Shuffle(Melbourne selbstverständlich  )?


----------



## MasterFreak (19. Juni 2013)

joa Jumpstyle und Hardjump kann ich und Hakken (Gabberdance).. Shuffle leider nicht


----------



## Westfale_09 (19. Juni 2013)

Kannst es gut? Also ich denke mal Drehungen etc. sind ja möglich  

Hakken. Oldschool oder Newstyle?  Weil bin gerade dabei es einfach mal auszuprobieren genau wie Shuffle.


----------



## MasterFreak (19. Juni 2013)

Mehr Oldschool mäßig  Jumpstyle & Hardjump kann ich gut


----------



## cYnd (26. Juni 2013)

Also ich war an Sylvester auf der Freaqshow, echt fette Party, dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder 
War im Februar auf der Hardbass, war auch ganz gut.
Dann Hard Shock Festival, was mich echt positiv überrascht hat, werde da auch wieder hinfahren 
Am letzten Wochnende war ich auf der Defqon.1 campen, war echt Ultrageil, war echt Hammer!
Als nächstes steht dann noch an:

Ground Zero
Qontinent (auch das ganze WE Zelten)
Q-Base (einfach die beste Party )
Qlimax (war letztes Jahr auch dort, bis aufs Anthem auch mega)
Freaqshow
und mal sehn, was sonst noch so kommt 
Evtl Syndicate wieder, wobei ich sie letztes Jahr nicht so pralle fand, aber vor 2 Jahren dafür schon

Würde auch gern zur Decibel, nur geht das leider nicht


----------



## Redbull0329 (26. Juni 2013)

cYnd schrieb:


> Also ich war an Sylvester auf der Freaqshow, echt fette Party, dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder
> War im Februar auf der Hardbass, war auch ganz gut.
> Dann Hard Shock Festival, was mich echt positiv überrascht hat, werde da auch wieder hinfahren
> Am letzten Wochnende war ich auf der Defqon.1 campen, war echt Ultrageil, war echt Hammer!
> ...



Was für ne Musikrichtung isn das überhaupt?  Hardstyle die Ecke?


----------



## Deeron (26. Juni 2013)

Das 6. mal in Folge gehts dieses Jahr wieder zum Vater-Ohn-Urlaub aufs Wacken Open Air. Für 150€ ist es was den Service angeht ein echtes Luxusfestival. Ich habe von noch keinem anderen Festival gehört, wo die Dixies im Vierstundentakt gereinigt werden .


----------



## cYnd (26. Juni 2013)

Redbull0329 schrieb:
			
		

> Was für ne Musikrichtung isn das überhaupt?  Hardstyle die Ecke?


Was is welche Musikrichtung? 

Das is alles Hardstyle/Hardcore, bei Decibel/Defqon halt noch alles mögliche andere, auch House, usw, aber alles eher harder stylez


----------



## Westfale_09 (26. Juni 2013)

cYnd schrieb:


> Also ich war an Sylvester auf der Freaqshow, echt fette Party, dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder
> War im Februar auf der Hardbass, war auch ganz gut.
> Dann Hard Shock Festival, was mich echt positiv überrascht hat, werde da auch wieder hinfahren
> Am letzten Wochnende war ich auf der Defqon.1 campen, war echt Ultrageil, war echt Hammer!
> ...



NOCH EIN FESTIVAL FREAK   Yeah. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja auf der Q-Base oder Syndicate  
Wie siehts bei dir mit der Army of Hardcore und Pumpkin aus?


----------



## Redbull0329 (26. Juni 2013)

Deeron schrieb:


> Das 6. mal in Folge gehts dieses Jahr wieder zum Vater-Ohn-Urlaub aufs Wacken Open Air. Für 150€ ist es was den Service angeht ein echtes Luxusfestival. Ich habe von noch keinem anderen Festival gehört, wo die Dixies im Vierstundentakt gereinigt werden .


 
Ein Grund mehr mal nach Wacken zu fahren  Ich bin zwar kein übelster Metaller, aber mit der Mucke kann ich schon was anfangen und RoaR ist mir viel zu riesig. 
150.000 Leute zwischen dir und der Band?  Nein danke


----------



## Deeron (26. Juni 2013)

RoaR ist einfah zu gemischt geworden. Und bevor jetzt die Disskusion kommt: Ja auch das Wacken ist kommerziell geworden und beherbergt inzwischen 85.000 Gäste, aber es ist sich seiner Linie Treu geblieben.

Wacken ist echt ein verdammt angenehmes Festival von der Organisation her. Nettes Personal, eine sehr Gute Infrastruktur, verblüffend Sicher, Gute Bandauswahl, Verdammt geile Technik, unschlagbarer Preis, Überall auch Duschen und Wassertoiletten, Ausreichend Campinglatz für jeden, Supermärkte auch af dem Festivalgelände mit annehmbaren Preisen (Wenn man bedenkt, das man auf einer Veranstaltung ist und das aller wichtigste: Das offizielle Wacken-Dosenbier kostet 2€ je 0,5L Dose mit exklusivem Aufdruck ^^.

Ich bin abslut begeistert und will mindestens die 10er-Serie voll haben.


----------



## cYnd (27. Juni 2013)

Westfale_09 schrieb:


> NOCH EIN FESTIVAL FREAK   Yeah. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja auf der Q-Base oder Syndicate
> Wie siehts bei dir mit der Army of Hardcore und Pumpkin aus?



Q-Base auf jedenfall, is echt die beste Party 
Syndicate weiss ich wie gesagt noch nicht 

AoH nein und Punpkin wohl auch nein.
Wollte evtl noch zur Dominator, aber das geht leider nichtmehr


----------



## cargo (14. Juli 2013)

Open Flair dieses Jahr 

So ein geiles Line Up, und im Vergleich zu vielen größeren Festivals wesentlich günstiger. 
Allein Freitags sind sechs Bands die ich unbedingt sehen will -> Pogo ohne Ende


----------

